# Welcome to the All Languages forum!  (Please read before posting.)



## elroy

_Welcome to the *All Languages* forum!_​ 
This forum was created for threads not limited to one or more specific languages, i.e. threads like the ones that previously bore the "All Languages" tag in the main Other Languages forum.​ 
From now on, please start a thread in this new forum, when​

you want to ask for a translation of a word/phrase/sentence into as many languages as possible. Example:* "How do you say open the door in your language?"*​ 
you want to discuss a linguistic phenomenon as it occurs (or doesn't) in all languages. Example: *"Does your language have irregular plurals?"*​ 
It is no longer necessary to put the words "All Languages" in the title.  A clear reference to the topic of the thread is sufficient.

 Please note that well-chosen titles are *not* a substitute for informative first posts! Even in the case of a translation thread, place the word/phrase/sentence in the body of the first post as well as in the title. *Additionally, please provide all relevant context necessary for a suitable translation. *​
Please do not use this forum for threads about more than one specific language:

If WR has a specific forum for your combination (e.g. Spanish-Italian), post in that forum. 
If WR does not have a specific forum for your combination, post in the general Other Languages forum, remembering to put your language combination in the title. 
When you post a reply, please clearly indicate the language(s) to which you are referring. It is usually sufficient to start the post with the name of the language followed by a colon.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact any of the Other Languages moderators: cherine, Flaminius, DearPrudence, Rallino


----------

